# Peptides and Internittent Fasting



## wraggejxk (Mar 13, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Wasn't exactly sure where to put a thread about intermittent fasting cause I didn't see a nutritional forum section (on my phone so maybe I missed it though).

Anyone do IF? I'm thinking it might be good in combination with peptides since you don't eat in the morning so could get a good GH pulse in that time period.

Any thoughts?[/FONT]


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 13, 2012)

It should be quite helpful depending on your goals.
WarriorDiet - Home


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 14, 2012)

I have used VLCD (500) calories with great success. Interesting how the body does so much at night, fasting for 8 hours.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

You ever try milk peanuts prebed?Its grea to take since milk is so slow casein protein and peanuts are great fat and it will slow the protein down even more and peanuts have little carbs to help feed also.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 14, 2012)

Peptides and IF we're made for each other, they give for long uninterrupted GH pulse. Both Kleen and I do that with all we use from Pep Source. Ipa/CJC, Ghrps and IGF can all be incorporated. What are your goals?


----------

